# A new Rescue



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I went into Petland and came out with a maltese. I did not buy her but a women brought in her maltese and pekignese to rehome them. Well a worker there was going to take the pekignese and I said I would take the maltese. She is adorable. She does however need her rabies shots. The women said her boyfriend got them for her and he had died and she had to rehome them.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Lucky that you were there at the right time. How old is she? It's a shame about the owner's boyfriend but at least she didn't leave them in the street or just abandon them. Are you going to keep her for yourself or rehome her? What is her name?


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

She is a year old. Her name is Prissy.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I am so glad you got her. cannot wait to see pics.


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

She went to the the vet yesterday. She has a clean bill of health  . She will later on need some baby teeth removed that never came out. She had her shots and is settling in. I did however change her name to princess because she is a princess lol.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Doesn't petland sell puppy mill puppies? I am surprised someone would go there to rehome a dog :shocked: Good thing you were there.
Good luck with your baby and I can't wait for pictures. :wub:


----------

